# Got my new Cut3000 today



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

WOOHOO..!! UPS dropped off my new toy today..I jumped on the deal being offered by imprintables warehouse..At first I was scared thinking it was gonna be to good to be true ..but today it's here..Steven at IW is great he answered all my questions...now i need to set up my PC to i can connect it..


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet! I'm getting my initial order put together for mine, too. 
Let me know how it cuts.


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

I got mine too. yay


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Cmon! Pics guys!
I want to see these pink puppies in action!

I was considering the deal too, but need a cutter with an optical eye.
Congrats on your new toys! Spending $100 a month on supplies won't be that difficult at all. That's a definitely a great deal, kudos to imprintables.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am in Canada so can not take advantage.....But even if you needed an optical cutter, why would you turn down a free cutter......Then you would have 2....What am I missing?.....


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Very true, I didn't think of it like that.
Contemplating...


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Enjoy it! The possibilities are endless with a cutter and some vinyl!


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

nitewalker said:


> Cmon! Pics guys!
> I want to see these pink puppies in action!
> 
> I was considering the deal too, but need a cutter with an optical eye.
> Congrats on your new toys! Spending $100 a month on supplies won't be that difficult at all. That's a definitely a great deal, kudos to imprintables.


 
Yes it does not have an optical eye but from what I was told that the cadworx subscription then you can set up contur cut in there which will work just like an optical eye.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice. Emailing steve.
Thanks!


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

nitewalker said:


> Nice. Emailing steve.
> Thanks!


No problem


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine arrivred today as well. There were a few things missing from the order, but I am sure it will be taken care of.

First impression taking it out of the box, it seems well made. It doesnt look or feel cheap. Sure is pink though...lol I'm really surprised this deal didn't sell out.

You mentioned the cadworx live...how do we login to it? And from what it says on the cadworx live site, the cutter isn't supported .


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When I got my Expert 24 (also from Imprintables) my 1st impression was how solid it seemed....I think that is the case for all GCC products.....


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

Factory 74 said:


> Mine arrivred today as well. There were a few things missing from the order, but I am sure it will be taken care of.
> 
> First impression taking it out of the box, it seems well made. It doesnt look or feel cheap. Sure is pink though...lol I'm really surprised this deal didn't sell out.
> 
> You mentioned the cadworx live...how do we login to it? And from what it says on the cadworx live site, the cutter isn't supported .


I just sent Steve an email about that also. Yes there were some things missing from mine too. I had talked to Steve about one of them and he is going to have it shipped to me. So just send him an email and I am sure he will take care of it.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

here is the pic of my new toy..I already had a table i build just for it...sorry about the side ways picture ..ignore the mess in the back...that is my home made screen drying box and home made exposure unit with a vacuum top and a 400watt MH bulb.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

any updates??? easy to set up I get mine Monday.. gotta a few jobs already just waiting...


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't been able to test mine, because there was alot missing when it arrived. I did manage to get it mounted to a Roland GX-24 stand though....

Did everyone get the loaded 4gb jump drive also?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What was missing that you need to run it?....


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

No blades arrived with the cutter, and various other things. I emailed Steven, and I'm sure he will make it right Monday.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats sucks......I thought it might be the software or usb cable.....


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I think we are all missing the same things. I emailed Steven and he replied and is taking care of it. Anyone that got the cutter should email him so he can know what is missing. I took mine out of the box but it's giving me an error message I think I need to install AI or corel.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> Cmon! Pics guys!
> I want to see these pink puppies in action!
> 
> I was considering the deal too, but need a cutter with an optical eye.
> Congrats on your new toys! Spending $100 a month on supplies won't be that difficult at all. That's a definitely a great deal, kudos to imprintables.


I posted this in the thread that Steve started announcing the offer but will post here also.

The attached pictures show our first job on the Cut3000 of a sweatshirt we gave our friend's daughter to wear at school. The front and sleeve are done completely with Fashion Flock. It has a great soft feel to it. It is hard to tell in the pic but the word "Fruitport" consists of white with grey shadows. The same white and grey flock that is on the sleeve. On the back I used Electric Orange, Electric Blue and matte white vinyl. These were taken with a cell phone and I hope to get better pics in a few days.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice job! My forms are on their way back this evening.


----------



## brembrolo (Oct 28, 2010)

I keep seeing reference to the lack of an optical eye, but according to the gentleman on the phone and the literature about the gcc Bengal, it does have the optical eye. Steve will you please verify this info?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

There's no optical eye; I didn't see it referred to in the specs either. Are you referring to the media reading sensors?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you seeing that a Bengal has an optical eye?....


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

brembrolo said:


> I keep seeing reference to the lack of an optical eye, but according to the gentleman on the phone and the literature about the gcc Bengal, it does have the optical eye. Steve will you please verify this info?


I have a Versacamm which has an optical eye on the head to track and read registration marks. I did not see such an eye on the Cut3000 (Bengal). I did see what looks like an optical eye embedded in the bottom to sense the leading edge of the media.


----------



## brembrolo (Oct 28, 2010)

I specifically asked the guy on the phone on Friday, and he stated it did have an optical eye. I wish I would have gotten his name. I guess I was just reading the information incorrectly on the web, but I was also using the sales person's advise as well. Thank you for pointing me to the truth.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Factory 74 said:


> Mine arrivred today as well. There were a few things missing from the order, but I am sure it will be taken care of.
> 
> First impression taking it out of the box, it seems well made. It doesnt look or feel cheap. Sure is pink though...lol I'm really surprised this deal didn't sell out.
> 
> You mentioned the cadworx live...how do we login to it? And from what it says on the cadworx live site, the cutter isn't supported .


It will work on Cadworxlive. You need to go through the Generic HPGL in Vector Cut. From there you would set your cutter up under printer port.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> It will work on Cadworxlive. You need to go through the Generic HPGL in Vector Cut. From there you would set your cutter up under printer port.


Thanks for clearing this up 

I recieved an email from Steven this morning, and the items I am missing are being shipped. It turns out that the 45 degree blade was delivered afterall....it was in the blade holder... I have no clue as to why I didn't check there


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone use cadworxlive..? Can it be used in place of AI or corell..?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Factory 74 said:


> Mine arrivred today as well. There were a few things missing from the order, but I am sure it will be taken care of.
> 
> First impression taking it out of the box, it seems well made. It doesnt look or feel cheap. Sure is pink though...lol I'm really surprised this deal didn't sell out.
> 
> You mentioned the cadworx live...how do we login to it? And from what it says on the cadworx live site, the cutter isn't supported .


Will,
to log into Cadworx, just set up a trial account and we will link the account to your account at IW and get the full version set for you. It does support the Cut 3000 by either downloading oyur design as a PLT file and then importing into GreatCut (CoCut in the open file menu) or by downloading the VectorCut program on Cadworx to use as the interface. I prefer the download and import method as it allows me to use GreatCut to control the process which IMHO is a better control program. Let me know if you need some help and I will try my best!

Steven


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

foot print said:


> I think we are all missing the same things. I emailed Steven and he replied and is taking care of it. Anyone that got the cutter should email him so he can know what is missing. I took mine out of the box but it's giving me an error message I think I need to install AI or corel.


Update on the missing items for everyone: The initial batch of cutters shipped with out the "business in a box" kit accidentally. We have identified all that had this issue and have expedited shipping of the missing components to everyone. If you were one of those individuals, you should have a tracking number by now for the shipment heading your way. We apologize for the inconvenience and hope to have you all up and cutting very shortly!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

brembrolo said:


> I keep seeing reference to the lack of an optical eye, but according to the gentleman on the phone and the literature about the gcc Bengal, it does have the optical eye. Steve will you please verify this info?


The unit is actually a GCC Bengal that has been re-branded for us in our effort to support the Susan G. Komen breast cancer foundation. The cutter does not have an optical eye for print and cut registration.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

foot print said:


> Does anyone use cadworxlive..? Can it be used in place of AI or corell..?


CadworxLive can be used instead of Corel or Illustrator. It has many of the same features and some that neither of those do like the ability to import in a names and number list and generate separate cut files of them setup and ready to go!


----------



## sm05 (Apr 16, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Update on the missing items for everyone: The initial batch of cutters shipped with out the "business in a box" kit accidentally. We have identified all that had this issue and have expedited shipping of the missing components to everyone. If you were one of those individuals, you should have a tracking number by now for the shipment heading your way. We apologize for the inconvenience and hope to have you all up and cutting very shortly!


 
I have checked my email and do not have a tracking number. Did they email the tracking numbers?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

sm05 said:


> I have checked my email and do not have a tracking number. Did they email the tracking numbers?


I will check in the morning with our processor but it should be in there. shoot me an email and I will make sur ethat you get your tracking number.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Update on the missing items for everyone: The initial batch of cutters shipped with out the "business in a box" kit accidentally. We have identified all that had this issue and have expedited shipping of the missing components to everyone. If you were one of those individuals, you should have a tracking number by now for the shipment heading your way. We apologize for the inconvenience and hope to have you all up and cutting very shortly!


What is the "business in a box" kit?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mtnview said:


> What is the "business in a box" kit?


John - the kit is the weeders, mini t's, 60 degree blade etc. Yours is on the way.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey steve, just shot you an email with my initial order.


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

steve 
is the offer still available on these cutters i would love to get one if possible
thanks jeffro


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> John - the kit is the weeders, mini t's, 60 degree blade etc. Yours is on the way.


I got mine today but didn't open it yet is there 3 boxes then?? I got the cutter box and my initial order but not sure if the "business" kit was inside the box or not...


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> John - the kit is the weeders, mini t's, 60 degree blade etc. Yours is on the way.


Thanks Steve. I was so involved with trying to get that first sweatshirt done I completely forgot about that.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

no problem John!


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

There is a great video on the Bengal 24 (cut3000) on the Stahls website Video Login Form | Stahls' ID


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I watched that video a few times over.
The cutter seems very straightforward to setup and use.

Can't wait til I get mine!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The cutter is very easy to use and setup. Let me know if you have any questions, and I am happy to help also.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> Yeah I watched that video a few times over.
> The cutter seems very straightforward to setup and use.
> 
> Can't wait til I get mine!


What is nice is I can cut right from Corel Draw and I don't have to export to an eps then open with GreatCut to cut the vinyl.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Mtnview said:


> What is nice is I can cut right from Corel Draw and I don't have to export to an eps then open with GreatCut to cut the vinyl.


How did you set it up to cut right from Corel Draw..? The only way i can only get it to cut is from GreatCut..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

foot print said:


> How did you set it up to cut right from Corel Draw..? The only way i can only get it to cut is from GreatCut..



Its pretty easy. You'll have to go under Tools; then Customization then Commands in Corel; select "Macros" from the drop down menu in Commands and select CoCut from the list, if there are more than one plug-in. Youll need to choose an icon, but Corel will lead you through that. Pull your selected icon to a tool bar to anchor it, and finish the macro selection. Restart Corel to implement the CoCut macro.

I tried it in Corel X5 on both an XP system and a Windows 7 64 bit system and got them both to work today!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Its pretty easy. You'll have to go under Tools; then Customization then Commands in Corel; select "Macros" from the drop down menu in Commands and select CoCut from the list, if there are more than one plug-in. Youll need to choose an icon, but Corel will lead you through that. Pull your selected icon to a tool bar to anchor it, and finish the macro selection. Restart Corel to implement the CoCut macro.
> 
> I tried it in Corel X5 on both an XP system and a Windows 7 64 bit system and got them both to work today!


Cool, setting up the plugin is the same as it's done for cutstudio. I have a Windows 7 64 machine and X5 too, so that's reassuring. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

foot print said:


> How did you set it up to cut right from Corel Draw..? The only way i can only get it to cut is from GreatCut..



I still use VLCD for machine options but what I tell you here I may get wrong as it was a week ago that tech support from GCC walked me through this. 


First I believe you have to "Add Printer" to your computer.
In Corel Draw go to "Print Setup" under "File" and choose the cut-3000 and OK.
From the "Layout" options select "Page Setup" and for page size click "Get Page Size From Printer" at the top. This will change your work view. You will now see the maximum cutting area (width wise) for the cut-3000 (not necessarily you media that is loaded). Left bottom corner on your screen is the right leading edge of media if you are facing the cutter. Move your artwork accordingly.
Making sure you objects have a hairline outline go to "Print Preview" (I use this instead of going right to print so I can preview) I can now adjust where the artwork is if needed.
Select the printer again and change any setting if needed (force, offset, etc)
Hit "Print" and it should cut.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mtnview said:


> I still use VLCD for machine options but what I tell you here I may get wrong as it was a week ago that tech support from GCC walked me through this.
> 
> 
> First I believe you have to "Add Printer" to your computer.
> ...


John, if you use the macro setup, it will open the design in GreatCut automatically for you. Much easier and faster!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> John, if you use the macro setup, it will open the design in GreatCut automatically for you. Much easier and faster!


Will have to try that. I'm all about faster and easier.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I told Steve I would try to get a couple better pictures of that first Cut-3000 job we did shown in an earlier post on this thread. Didn't know whether to go back and replace the other photos or just ad them here. I think these show the colors better. Just a recap for those setting up your machines to show what can be done. "Gilbert" is done two layers white and grey Fashion Flock. The front showing Fruitport is all done with the same material. The back showing our name has the Electrics Orange and Blue with normal white vinyl.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> John, if you use the macro setup, it will open the design in GreatCut automatically for you. Much easier and faster!


The macro setup doesn't seem to work for Coreldraw X5. When I go to add the macro, it isnt anywhere to be found.

Can anyone else chime in on this? Perhaps I have missed a step in the Macro setup.

I'm running Coreldraw X5 SP2, Windows 7 32bit


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Factory 74 said:


> The macro setup doesn't seem to work for Coreldraw X5. When I go to add the macro, it isnt anywhere to be found.
> 
> Can anyone else chime in on this? Perhaps I have missed a step in the Macro setup.
> 
> I'm running Coreldraw X5 SP2, Windows 7 32bit


Make sure that you are running the most up to date version of GCC. It should have placed a macro in Corel. Follow the steps I had earlier in this thread and see if it is not there. If you cannot find it, give me a call and I will see if I can help you through it.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Make sure that you are running the most up to date version of GCC. It should have placed a macro in Corel. Follow the steps I had earlier in this thread and see if it is not there. If you cannot find it, give me a call and I will see if I can help you through it.


I used the version that came on the CD with the cutter. Following your steps, the macro isn't listed. I have many custom macros that I have created. I don't know if that may have caused any problems with the macro being placed within corel...

In the PDF that came with the GreatCuts CD, it says it supports up to version X4. The newest version of CoCut however, supports up to X5.

Is there somewhere else I can download an updated version of greatcuts software?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Factory 74 said:


> I used the version that came on the CD with the cutter. Following your steps, the macro isn't listed. I have many custom macros that I have created. I don't know if that may have caused any problems with the macro being placed within corel...
> 
> In the PDF that came with the GreatCuts CD, it says it supports up to version X4. The newest version of CoCut however, supports up to X5.
> 
> Is there somewhere else I can download an updated version of greatcuts software?



There is a new version of GreatCuts that I had to call GCC tech support to get.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

Mtnview said:


> There is a new version of GreatCuts that I had to call GCC tech support to get.


That would be the problem then...thanks!

I give them a call when I get home 

*UPDATE:

*I called GCC Tech Support, and they are sending me a link to the latest software via email...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Will - give me a call in the morning if you can't get it to work. I will do a remote assist and get you setup.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Will - give me a call in the morning if you can't get it to work. I will do a remote assist and get you setup.


Installing GreatCuts v 14.0.16 allowed me to setup the macro in CorelDraw X5. The macro works flawlessly for me....talk about easy!

So if your using CorelDraw X5, just give GCC a call as Mtnview stated. They will email you a link to the newer version. Your existing activation code will work as well.

And Steven, thanks for the tip you gave me on the phone today with the GX-24 and Cut Studio. The Corel Plugin for that is quite nifty also


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

glad to help will and happy to see everything is running smooth for you!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm having a rough time with my Cut3000. It arrived today and everything was good until I tried to set it up. I'm running a windows 7 64 machine. I installed the driver, the newer version of greatcut and the vlcd. I loaded media into the cutter, plugged it into the pc using the usb cable that came with it and turned it on, and then started the issues. It goes through the start up procedure where it goes to the right and taps the side stop twice, but it keeps repeating it. Also, even though i installed the driver, it won't communicate with the computer. It keeps saying driver not installed. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the driver multiple times.

What I'm worried about though, is that it keeps repeating the start up where it's supposed to be reading the media. Here's exactly what it does: I turn the power on, it goes to the far right, taps the side stop twice, comes all the way back to the left and sits there for a few seconds, then it repeats it indefinitely. Could something be wrong with the cutter?

I'm decently tech savvy, but this I can't figure out. I did everything as on the disc that came with it.
Thanks in advance for any help guys.

One more thing, the rollers are ridiculously hard to move; I can't imagine this being normal. I have to apply so much pressure to get them to move it feels like they're going to break. The levers are in the unlocked (up) position too.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

John - with the windows 7 64 bit you will need the update from GCC. Call their support line and one of the techs will have it up and running in no time. It is not on their website yet but works great. We did not have it when we made the discs either so it is not on there. They are in CA so you might still be able to catch someone.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I can give you an idea but not a total solution...I have an Expert 24.....Ran fine off my XP lap top.....But when I tried to run it on my Win 7.0 64 bit it was a no go....I called GCC support and they connected with my computer and made some kind of change.....And I also have a recollection what I might have punched some the buttons on the control panel....But I can not remember exactly what took place and I could not find any instructions in the manual...But it had something to do with 64 bit versus 32 bit....Good luck....


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Just tried to call, closed until monday morning...

The cutter doing the start up procedure over and over, is that normal?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Unplug the cutter from the computer and try the startup. Not sure if that is affecting it. I know mine went back and forth a few times.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

[media]http://signmax.us/Download/PDF/GCCDriveronWin7.pdf[/media]
This might help.....


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve, it's still doing it even unplugged from the pc, I also unplugged the power cord and plugged it back in; same thing.

Royster, I saw that on the GCC club page, but I can't stop the cutter from doing the media read loop. I tried removing the vinyl but it just goes to an error.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

John - you may have to wait until Monday. If it is still not working, I can see about swapping the unit out with mine for now and getting replacement sent to me.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

There's no rush at the moment, I won't be doing much until I get my heat press in a couple of weeks anyway. At this point I'm just trying to diagnose what's wrong.

If I end up having to swap it out that's fine, I actually like it a lot. It's built very well.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> Steve, it's still doing it even unplugged from the pc, I also unplugged the power cord and plugged it back in; same thing.
> 
> Royster, I saw that on the GCC club page, but I can't stop the cutter from doing the media read loop. I tried removing the vinyl but it just goes to an error.


Let me see if I can go to my history and find the website they sent me to. Maybe you will be able to get from there.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I am sure we will get you running on Monday or shortly after. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

No problem Steve, waiting over the weekend is a bit of a bummer but I know it'll get taken care of.
I'm already preparing my next order.

One question regarding that, if I decide to buy a heat press from Imprintables does that go towards the agreement amount, or is it materials only? No big deal if it doesn't, I'm just curious.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

John - the heat press is separate. I can possibly get you special pricing on it but only materials work towards the agreement amount.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I just followed the link in that email and it said the file download had expired even though the expiration time in the email said today at 9 something pm PST.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Steve, sounds good. I had my eye on a MAXX 15x15. I'll email you for details at the end of the month.

Mtn, I got the email it said the download expired though. Thanks though, any help is appreciated.

Just a disclaimer; I'm not dissatisfied with what I received at all. I'm glad I was able to take part in this deal Imprintables is kind enough to offer. Imprintables is awesome, and so is everyone helping out. Thanks guys.

With the way UPS handles things it wouldn't surprise me if they did knock something silly...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The folks at GCC are very helpful and they will get you up and running quickly....


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

royster13 said:


> The folks at GCC are very helpful and they will get you up and running quickly....


I agree whole heartedly with Royce. Do you by chance have TeamViewer installed?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm confident they'll be able to help.

I don't have TeamViewer. Is it something I should look into?

And thanks for the update, I was running .15 of great cut.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> I'm confident they'll be able to help.
> 
> I don't have TeamViewer. Is it something I should look into?


I have had Teamviewer for a few years for remote access capability. Ruth from GCC and I used it earlier to get up and running.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> I'm confident they'll be able to help.
> 
> I don't have TeamViewer. Is it something I should look into?
> 
> And thanks for the update, I was running .15 of great cut.


When you open up the VLCD do you see the cutter available? That last email should have had the latest VLCD also.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

No, my cutter keeps giving me a failed to install error. I'm going to leave it alone until monday.

Thanks for the help guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought I would chime in here. I got my cutter on Thurs and when I tried to install it, I was getting the "unable to find driver" error so Steve put me in touch with GCC and they spent over an hour on the phone with me. They thought it was because I was running Vista, but once we set up the cutter, the cutter has a problem. 

My cutter was doing the coninual media read loop as well (the head goes to the right, bumps twice, returns to the left, repeats). They are sending me a new cutter as there is a problem with the cutter. 

I have absolutely no complaints, they diagnosed the problem and immediately took care of replacing my cutter. Great customer service! !


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm anticipating a new cutter as well.
When I call GCC monday morning I'll reference that mine isn't the first with the issue.

Did you get the cutter driver to install or did the unable to find driver error persist?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

No, never could get the driver to install. The tech told me that unless my cutter is in a certain mode, Vista 64 bit has problems with it. Since we can't get the cutter to the needed mode, can't install the driver. My new cutter should be here on Wed. so I will unpack it as quickly as I can and call GCC again to get everything set up.

I used to work in production control and I wonder if they didn't get a bad batch of boards.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I see what you mean. The cutter never reaches idle, so pressing the buttons to change the mode won't work, my issue is identical to yours. A bad batch is possible.

If my replacement (if it comes to that, which it seems it will) ships monday it'll probably reach me by wednesday as well. I'll make sure to update as things go along.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot about the holiday, I don't think they're open. I'll call in the morning.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that got in on the cutter 3000 deal. I had a couple issues with mine but Steve and Ruth Ruth helped me out. Just an FYI if you receive the link from Ruth to update your driver please follow the instructions DO NOT click on anything wrong because you will get some weird stuff installed in on your HD. I have a question how is everyone cutting custom designs.? I have not loaded AI on my computer yet so right now I am only able to cut from what cadcuts offers. I really want to design my own and be able to cut them. Any suggestions would be awesome...


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

foot print said:


> Congrats to everyone that got in on the cutter 3000 deal. I had a couple issues with mine but Steve and Ruth Ruth helped me out. Just an FYI if you receive the link from Ruth to update your driver please follow the instructions DO NOT click on anything wrong because you will get some weird stuff installed in on your HD. I have a question how is everyone cutting custom designs.? I have not loaded AI on my computer yet so right now I am only able to cut from what cadcuts offers. I really want to design my own and be able to cut them. Any suggestions would be awesome...


I have been using Inkscape and CorelDraw with the Greatcuts software. Everything seems to be working good, but I did waste a few yards of Spectra Eco-Film.....

I cannot seem to get the right force for some reason. I have it set as low as 60, and I am still getting cuts that are going all the way through. I checked the blade itself, and I am pretty sure I have it set right.

When I do a test cut, it looks to be ok, but when I cut my actual design, there is way too much force. I wonder if the force setting between the vlcd and the force settings in Greatcuts are off or something....


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Factory 74 said:


> I have been using Inkscape and CorelDraw with the Greatcuts software. Everything seems to be working good, but I did waste a few yards of Spectra Eco-Film.....
> 
> I cannot seem to get the right force for some reason. I have it set as low as 60, and I am still getting cuts that are going all the way through. I checked the blade itself, and I am pretty sure I have it set right.
> 
> When I do a test cut, it looks to be ok, but when I cut my actual design, there is way too much force. I wonder if the force setting between the vlcd and the force settings in Greatcuts are off or something....


Are you using Great cut to set the force or the VLCD? Great cuts will reset the force based on what you input there.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

nitewalker said:


> Forgot about the holiday, I don't think they're open. I'll call in the morning.


John - they are open now. Ruth should be calling oyu shortly to trouble shoot the unit.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Are you using Great cut to set the force or the VLCD? Great cuts will reset the force based on what you input there.


I set the force in the vlcd. Then I set it to the same setting in Greatcuts.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Factory 74 said:


> I set the force in the vlcd. Then I set it to the same setting in Greatcuts.


It should not be resetting the unit at that point. Check to see which blade you have in (use the 45) and try cutting with a low force of say 30 to see if it works properly. Sometimes the test cut since it is a small area cut, does not show that the sharp blade will cut deeper on long runs especially straight areas.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> It should not be resetting the unit at that point. Check to see which blade you have in (use the 45) and try cutting with a low force of say 30 to see if it works properly. Sometimes the test cut since it is a small area cut, does not show that the sharp blade will cut deeper on long runs especially straight areas.


I have the 45 blade installed on the unit, at half the thickness of a credit card.

The long straight areas is where I am having the issues. When it cuts all the way through, the vinyl seems to stick to the blade, and then the whole design is thrown off.

I will try a much lower setting when I get home from work.

Thanks Again


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> John - they are open now. Ruth should be calling oyu shortly to trouble shoot the unit.


Thanks Steve, I must have called too early.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> Thanks Steve, I must have called too early.


They are Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, I got my test cut everything is good on that end right now I am stuck at...

Output to device GCC Bengal > following the video it says "read material" and it just sits with a hot cup of coffee (I assume) saying * Waiting for Response*

Whats it waiting for???


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

FatKat Printz said:


> Ok, I got my test cut everything is good on that end right now I am stuck at...
> 
> Output to device GCC Bengal > following the video it says "read material" and it just sits with a hot cup of coffee (I assume) saying * Waiting for Response*
> 
> Whats it waiting for???


For me, I had to make sure the VLCD still wasnt connected to the machine. It will stay locked until the machine is powered down.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, I got my Corel Macro opening up into Great Cut.. ?? 

How do I unconnect the VLCD?


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

So I take it the deal on the cut3000 is done?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

JBuchanan said:


> So I take it the deal on the cut3000 is done?


I don't know.. you have to contact Steve..


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

My replacement cutter is on the way.
Kudos to Steve and Imprintables!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got mine today.
Having a few issues myself. 
First whenever I try to start Greatcut I get a 
application failed to initialize properly 0xc0000005)

And is there a secret to moving the pinch rollers ?

So far not a good start.

Mark


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Got mine today.
> Having a few issues myself.
> First whenever I try to start Greatcut I get a
> application failed to initialize properly 0xc0000005)
> ...


Not sure about the application to fail .. but the pinch rollers basically make sure the lever is up and move them from the middle towards the top ... not the bottom like pinch them side to side on the top part and they will slide easy.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

naw mine are a ***** to move. feel like they are stuck. geesh not a good start.
so who provides the machine support ? GCC or IW ?
I can't get the software to run and vlcd says no device found.
arghh. was so excited to cut some stuff tonite.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> naw mine are a ***** to move. feel like they are stuck. geesh not a good start.
> so who provides the machine support ? GCC or IW ?
> I can't get the software to run and vlcd says no device found.
> arghh. was so excited to cut some stuff tonite.


Thanks alot, I just got that error code what you send to me via TSF.. 

I don't know who is doing support..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Machine support, drivers and initial installation is through GCC. I can provide some support also but for technical issues with the driver etc. You are going to get a faster fix from the techs at GCC. They deal with it everyday and know the ins and outs. The waiting for response error is that the driver is not reading properly. Contact GCC and they can help you with that or give me a call tomorrow and I will try my best.
The pitch rollers are tight and wil loosen over time. That is typical of all GCC cutters. I am sorry it is frustrating you. Mark, it sounds like your driver is not correctly installed also. Again, please call tech support and they will get you running!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

JBuchanan said:


> So I take it the deal on the cut3000 is done?


The program is still open. Send me an email at steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com and I will send you the documents.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Got mine today.
> Having a few issues myself.
> First whenever I try to start Greatcut I get a
> application failed to initialize properly 0xc0000005)
> ...


What version of windows are you using? You may need the updated great cut software. They can send it to you through GCC. Make sure to ask for it when you call.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> What version of windows are you using? You may need the updated great cut software. They can send it to you through GCC. Make sure to ask for it when you call.


I did.. they said I had the right version he had no idea what I was talking about..

Do you have a direct number cause now I got the error code?

Vista 64bit X5 Corel.. 


x5 Macro > Great Cut all good..just when I go to "read materials" it stops...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> I did.. they said I had the right version he had no idea what I was talking about..
> 
> Do you have a direct number cause now I got the error code?
> 
> ...


The number to call is below. Using option 3 on the menu for tech support. Ask for Ruth - she is the best! she sent me the updated version of great cut (ask for it), the updated drivers, and did a remote assist where she set everything up.

GCC America Inc. 
323 Paseo Tesoro, 
Walnut, CA 91789, 
USA 
Tol-free Number : 
+1 888 284-5211 
(US/Canada ONLY) 
Tel : +1 909 718-0248


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just got off the phone with her. Very nice person. Easy to understand too.
My greatcut doesn't work BUT in Corel it works. And I was doing it wrong in there. I was use to the craft robo and using the app launcher instead of print.
She got me on the road. 

She also explained the tight pinchers. 

Thanks Steve also

Mark


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Just got off the phone with her. Very nice person. Easy to understand too.
> My greatcut doesn't work BUT in Corel it works. And I was doing it wrong in there. I was use to the craft robo and using the app launcher instead of print.
> She got me on the road.
> 
> ...


Great to hear. Ruth is the best!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Not sure about the application to fail .. but the pinch rollers basically make sure the lever is up and move them from the middle towards the top ... not the bottom like pinch them side to side on the top part and they will slide easy.


That worked for me. Holding them on the upper part in the back to move them lets them slide a lot easier, yet still firm. Works for me.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

nitewalker said:


> That worked for me. Holding them on the upper part in the back to move them lets them slide a lot easier, yet still firm. Works for me.


yeah, one stop midway thru and scared me that it was stuck then just moved up a little higher and viola..


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is this cutter suppose to go back and forth every few minutes when not cutting ? 
Since talkin to Ruth I still can't get it to cut. Have to call her again in the a.m.
Sigh.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Steve, maybe you can answer this or I might have to call Ruth if you can't, but when using the 60 degree blade how much should the offset be? The default for the 45 is .275.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll have to call her again today. For some reason, whenever I click read material in greatcuts, it freezes. Also, I can't get the VLCD to work at all.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> I'll have to call her again today. For some reason, whenever I click read material in greatcuts, it freezes. Also, I can't get the VLCD to work at all.


What happens when you start VLCD? Does it not start up or you don't see the cutter in the options drop down?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mtnview said:


> Steve, maybe you can answer this or I might have to call Ruth if you can't, but when using the 60 degree blade how much should the offset be? The default for the 45 is .275.


0.40 is the offset for a 60 degree blade


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't see the cutter, and when I try to change something in the drop down menu, it freezes and I have to force close through task manager.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> I don't see the cutter, and when I try to change something in the drop down menu, it freezes and I have to force close through task manager.


You are using that version I sent last week?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

That one won't even open correctly.
I open it, and if I click on anything, it freezes requiring a force stop.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I am cutting too deep on parts of my images I am using spectra Eco film black > 80 pressure and 60 speed..

it only does it on some parts not all.. where do I make the changes..


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

FatKat Printz said:


> I am cutting too deep on parts of my images I am using spectra Eco film black > 80 pressure and 60 speed..
> 
> it only does it on some parts not all.. where do I make the changes..


On the ecofilm, use a pressure of 35-40 with that new blade.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Nitewalker,
I had a similar issue with my VLCD. After I copied it to my desktop from the Accessories area of the installation CD and tried to double click it, I got an error about a USB???.dll that could not be found. The USB???.DLL is with the VLCD.EXE file in the Accessories area of the CD. I copied the .DLL file to my c:/windows/sysem32 where all the other .DLL files are. Then the VLCD worked and I could connect to the cutter and change settings. I still can not have Corel automatically Set From Printer when I double click the shadow, (Corel would only see it as 11" and not 15") but Ruth told me to go into the Print Setup and change the paper size there manually. That got me cutting. I just have to tell Corel NO when i go to print and it asks me if i want to automatically set the paper size.

Mike


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Received mine yesterday, wont have time to try and install until next week.

This will be my first ever experience with a cutter. Does anyone know with this cutter how able can you use the smaller leftover scrap pieces later for smaller jobs? I hate to think of wasting a lot of vinyl off the roll.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> That one won't even open correctly.
> I open it, and if I click on anything, it freezes requiring a force stop.


 Sounds like possibly a job for Super Ruth at GCC.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Factory 74 said:


> On the ecofilm, use a pressure of 35-40 with that new blade.


Also, you might try slowing the speed a bit.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, finally got my Cut3000 set up and running! ! 

Where do I find info like what force to use on which type of vinyl???

Also which blade do I use for which vinyl? 

The info from Imprintables that they send with each type of vinyl tells application instructions, not cutting instructions. I really hate the thought of wasting lots of vinyl because I don't have some basic info.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It is in the catalogue they sent me.....It is also on their website......


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Louie2010 said:


> Received mine yesterday, wont have time to try and install until next week.
> 
> This will be my first ever experience with a cutter. Does anyone know with this cutter how able can you use the smaller leftover scrap pieces later for smaller jobs? I hate to think of wasting a lot of vinyl off the roll.


Ruth told us that is when you use the VLCD. Change roll to single sheet. Bottom option I think. 

Funny thing is , in corel yesterday I put some sheets in and it would do its media check and roll them out. I guess it thought it was a roll. Then later I put in some scraps and didn't roll them out. I can't recall if I went into VLCD and changed from roll to sheet tho. 

Machine has cut very nice so far. It or the software has some what I call quirks cause I am not use to the way it works. Use to that headache heartbreaking USCUTTER REFINE MH-721 and Signgo.

Not sure how I can cut multilayer in Coreldraw yet. Guess I will hit Ruth up again. From the sounds of it she may quit after we all bug her to death with these quirks. LOL.

Mark


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

nitewalker said:


> I don't see the cutter, and when I try to change something in the drop down menu, it freezes and I have to force close through task manager.


Try safe mode and see if works then. I can run GreatCut in safemode but not in normal Windows XP mode. Conflict with something.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I have been on their new website and can't find anything. I did get a catalog and didn't think to check that.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> Try safe mode and see if works then. I can run GreatCut in safemode but not in normal Windows XP mode. Conflict with something.


I am running Win 7 64 bit and have no problems with VLCD or GreatCuts.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

royster13 said:


> It is in the catalogue they sent me.....It is also on their website......


I used the blade recommended in the Imprintables catalog for Fashion Flock which is 45 degrees and had lousy results. I switched to the 60 degree blade had instantly had great cuts (not GreatCuts).


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Freezes and memory allocation errors and unable to initialize result from either corrupt files or more commonly conflicts between dlls and programs running in memory.
Installing a program that changes a dll to a newer version or older version of that dll sometimes causes a running program to stop working properly. 
Thats why when you run safe mode you load minimum dll's and other files mostly related to the system. And if it runs then then you know you got conflicts. Graphic and sound drivers are notorious for causing issues.
These types of problems are a nightmare to figure out many times and many times never figure them out. I doubt if I will ever get GreatCut to run on this system.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Mtnview said:


> I am running Win 7 64 bit and have no problems with VLCD or GreatCuts.


John, are you using the drivers supplied with the cut3000?
So far I have great cuts .16 and the new vlcd installed and I'm using the driver supplied with the cutter. I put the cutter in common usb mode as well.
Is there something I'm missing?

I called ruth and she said all I need is to make sure the cutter is in common usb mode and to use the new vlcd.

_EDIT:_ Ok, I just uninstalled the drivers, restarted, reinstalled the drivers that came on the cut3000 disc and everything's working great now. It cuts from corel with no problems. Thanks for the help guys!
Now to learn the ins and outs of this cutter and greatcut...


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Help!! My big problem right now with GreatCut and being able to tell WHERE the design is going to cut on the vinyl. In the program, I can put the design on the bottom left (where it defaults to when you import it) and it will rotate and cut on the right of the vinyl. I really need to be able to relate what I see in the program to what is going to come out of the cutter.

So far I have wasted most of the black Eco film that came with the cutter. I still can't get it to not cut all the way through the film. I have lowered the downforce and I can't even really see the blade. I must be missing something somewhere.

Someone really needs to put out a beginning manual for Dummies :LOL


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

The lower left of the work area in greatcuts is the right side of the cutter. Just imagine the left edge of the greatcuts work area as the front of your cutter.

As for cutting through the vinyl, try decreasing the blade depth.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

irish said:


> Help!! My big problem right now with GreatCut and being able to tell WHERE the design is going to cut on the vinyl. In the program, I can put the design on the bottom left (where it defaults to when you import it) and it will rotate and cut on the right of the vinyl. I really need to be able to relate what I see in the program to what is going to come out of the cutter.
> 
> So far I have wasted most of the black Eco film that came with the cutter. I still can't get it to not cut all the way through the film. I have lowered the downforce and I can't even really see the blade. I must be missing something somewhere.
> 
> Someone really needs to put out a beginning manual for Dummies :LOL


Use the preview option when you click output. It will show you exactly where on the vinyl you are cutting, as well as the size of the vinyl.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

irish said:


> So far I have wasted most of the black Eco film that came with the cutter. I still can't get it to not cut all the way through the film. I have lowered the downforce and I can't even really see the blade. I must be missing something somewhere.


I am away from the shop but I just cut some eco film yesterday. I believe I have the blade holder set around 6 or 8 for eco film. The downforce I started out with in the VLCD as well as GreatCuts is 40. I tested with those settings and just adjusted the downforce. You shouldn't really need to adjust the blade depth for eco film.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

irish said:


> Help!! My big problem right now with GreatCut and being able to tell WHERE the design is going to cut on the vinyl. In the program, I can put the design on the bottom left (where it defaults to when you import it) and it will rotate and cut on the right of the vinyl. I really need to be able to relate what I see in the program to what is going to come out of the cutter.
> 
> So far I have wasted most of the black Eco film that came with the cutter. I still can't get it to not cut all the way through the film. I have lowered the downforce and I can't even really see the blade. I must be missing something somewhere.
> 
> Someone really needs to put out a beginning manual for Dummies :LOL


You should barely see the blade. It should stick out about 1/2 the thickness of a credit card. Run it along a sheet of paper and it should cut. If you have to press down then not enough and if it digs in then too much.

What force are you using. ? 80-100 is recommended for the eco film. Before cutting your design set the downforce (not the blade depth) and take the cutter offlline and hit the test print and see if you get a good cut.

In the catalog they send along or you can probably email / call and get one sent, on the page for each type of vinyl is all the info. Cutting force, heat press pressure, blade to use. etc.
Eco is 45 degree, 80-100 force.

I have the issue of were is the vinly going to be cut at since I only cut from corel and not greatcuts . Guessing at it right now myself

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## ofman (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. I just joined the many of you who took the special. Steven convinced me. I must admit I was an easy sell. The final straw was when I ordered 3 sets of easy print numbers that costs about 4.50 and the shipping was 21.00. Not Sure how my friends are gonna think when they see me standing next to it. LoL. Anyway I've never cut anything unless its been with scissors so this will be a totally new experice. I'm really looking forward to it. Ill be here picking your brains so I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

ofman said:


> Not Sure how my friends are gonna think when they see me standing next to it. LoL.


The sticker I made for mine reads:

You see pink, I see green


----------



## ofman (Jun 19, 2010)

I like that......


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I wonder if you can use a tag line in your marketing with something about your "pink" machine in it....


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Factory 74 said:


> On the ecofilm, use a pressure of 35-40 with that new blade.


ok, not its not cutting.. what number should my blade be on..

I had it between 0-1 @ the 80 pressure cut great but just deep in some places

now at 45 pressure cutting nothing


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

FatKat Printz said:


> ok, not its not cutting.. what number should my blade be on..
> 
> I had it between 0-1 @ the 80 pressure cut great but just deep in some places
> 
> now at 45 pressure cutting nothing


I set the blade at half the thickness of a credit card. I will see what the number reads on the blade holder when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine is set at 6


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> ok, not its not cutting.. what number should my blade be on..
> 
> I had it between 0-1 @ the 80 pressure cut great but just deep in some places
> 
> now at 45 pressure cutting nothing



If I go half the thickness of a credit card with my blade it comes out to around 6 on the blade holder. Double check it against a credit card. I start with a downforce of 45 and see how that cuts.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Mtnview said:


> If I go half the thickness of a credit card with my blade it comes out to around 6 on the blade holder. Double check it against a credit card. I start with a downforce of 45 and see how that cuts.


I will try that.. is there a way to clear out the jobs that have been sent.. I have sent at least 10 jobs and it won't cut.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Take it off line and hit the clear data button.
If the printer spooler is on your system task bar bring it up and delete all the print jobs.


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

So I got mine in and the 60 degree is on back order. Wasn't there some sort of thumb drive full of "goodies" as well?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

The goodies are on the video dvd that comes with it instead of the flash drive.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone answer this? The cross done with the test pattern, am I supposed to see a thin cross made from the vinyl, or just the mark of the cross where the blade cut across it? 

I can see the cross, but it is more of a mark scratched into the backing then vinyl left to form the cross when I weeded the square.

Thanks


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

The cross is there to make sure you're not cutting all the way through the backing. There should be a faint line on the backing where the blade cut the cross.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

OK, so the square should be completely empty of vinyl, just a cross scratched into the backing.

I think mine looks right.


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

So out of the box I have an error light and the head is constantly going back and forth. I have loaded the driver and Great Cuts. I am using XP SP3 anyone else with this issue? I have the vinyl loaded as well.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

You might try and run the repair for the Great Cuts software. Mine wasn't working right, but I ran the repair and it seems to be working correctly now.


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

I have tried that as well. As soon as I power it on it is in error. I have read of all the others with troubles and had hoped I wouldn't run into these issues.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Are the pinch rollers under the white area?


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes like stated previously the head runs back and forth. It goes to one end bumps twice and returns, pauses and starts this over.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Call Ruth, she is very helpful
1-888-284-5211 option 3


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Contact steve too; he'll get you taken care of.
The error light is on? You have media loaded, correct?


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

with media loaded no error light, just the head doing it's run back and forth bump, bump. Back and forth....over and over again.


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

called Ruth and left her a message. I know someone else was having this issue, what was the fix?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

any other lights besides the error light??

both plugs are in (power and usb) ?


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

No just the power, with media loaded. I have talked to Steve and he is squaring it away.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Is the media loaded all the way to the right side of the unit? And is it sticking out about an inch from the pinch rollers? Do you have the pinch rollers lined up within the white strips?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

This is the error a couple of us have had and the fix is a new machine.


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys I have a Roland PC-60 and am by far new to vinyl cutters/plotters. I appreciate all the responses, but I have stated the media is loaded, the pinch rollers are in the proper places and if this were any other machine it would cut like wild fire. I have a defective unit and it is being replaced. Thanks for the help.


----------



## conquestgraphics (May 13, 2010)

i got one on order cant wait


----------



## PAUPAU (Dec 7, 2009)

I was lucky enough to find out about this offer on another forum. I received my business in a box (complete) a week ago and experienced the same errors that other have. Spoke to Ruth and she got me running right away. Also, kudus to Steven, you've been extremely helpful.
So far no real cutting issues, I haven't had the time to really try the cutter out, as to getting the right setting and to prevent vinyl waste. Haven't tested it using smaller scraps, which I find fairly easy to do on the MH-871. I have to keep the operation features clear between the to cutter.

As for software, I am using Make the Cut and I design and cut directly from this software, I just select the Cut 3000 as my printer. Nice thing with this software it works with whichever cutter I'm using so it takes some of the frustration out of the equation. I haven't tried to setup the software that came with it yet, or tried from Corel or inkscape.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

This might be a dumb question, but does anyone know if there is a limit to the length a cutter can cut something? I know the width is obviously limited to the width of the cutter, but what about the length?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Should be able to go forever. Biggest issue is the cutter keeping the tracking straight.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

What about Great Cut software? Does anyone know if that is limited to any certain lengths?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I've mentioned several times I could not get GreatCut to run on my XP system due to some conflict. While on the corel forum asking about negative images in Coreldraw I read a post about CoCut. Guess this is from the GCC company too or one of its affiliates. Any way I d/l a demo and installed it.
For the heck of it I started up GreatCuts and it NOW works. !
I guess the CoCut probably updated some or changed some of the dll files and now GreatCut works. Yipppeee.
Now I just gotta learn it.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder what was changed? I see in my system that CoCut is there but I had to do an update on the program at one point also. Time for me to call Ruth and see if I can get some intel!


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Steven, I set up my trail account with Cadworx live today. Will you be able to upgrade it for me?
Thanks.
stan/signgeezer


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

They did mine automatically.
Give it a day and then check.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Mark.
signgeezer


----------



## ofman (Jun 19, 2010)

Got MY 3000 today. So excited. This will be my first attempt to cut anything! cant wait to start. i've been reading the posts to try and get some tips to help with this learning curve. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

I got my Cut 3000 yesterday, got most of it setup last night and today finished watching the setup video on the DVD & successfully cut my first decal.

No significant issues. Minor stuff, but most figured out. Working through things, trial and error...

The rollers. They are not easy to move. I got them to slide relatively easy by holding them adjacent to the bar they slide on. (hard to explain)

What's the role of the sheet sensor? When I start, should that always be covered? Does it matter? Looking for any suggestions on minimizing waste, maximizing product that the community has, best practices, work flow, etc..

I also learned that weeding small or intricate designs, like text is not fun.

Thanks to Scuba Steve for all his help getting going.

Here's my first decal:


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey, Paul and Kim!!! So exciting!!! 
I love the decal! Very nice!!!
Okay, the sensor...
My suggestion, at least with the Sticky Flock that you purchased, is to put a sticker on the rear sensor so that it doesn't stop cutting when you get down to the back few inches because the sheet is so short compared to a roll of vinyl. When you get down to the last few inches of a roll of vinyl, it will stop to protect itself. The front sensor doesn't need to be covered, but you do need to have material behind it. The pinch rollers need to be lined up within the white lines so they're over the textured part of the roller bar thingy. (That's a technical term by the way. I think I'm going to trademark it.)
This is how I get around not wasting that inch or two of Sticky Flock that advances when the blade is aligning itself... After it's done its banging against the right side of the machine and pointing at each of the pinch rollers and has settled in front of the pinch roller on the right, you'll notice that it advances the material out an inch or two. I then lift up my pinch rollers, keeping the material in the same position, and pushing it back so that it's sticking out a couple of centimeters past the blade. 
I hope this helps a little from my tiny little niche!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

familyfanclub said:


> I got my Cut 3000 yesterday, got most of it setup last night and today finished watching the setup video on the DVD & successfully cut my first decal.
> 
> No significant issues. Minor stuff, but most figured out. Working through things, trial and error...
> 
> ...


That looks like our old license plates. I take it you live in Colorado.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Hey, Paul and Kim!!! So exciting!!!
> I love the decal! Very nice!!!
> Okay, the sensor...
> My suggestion, at least with the Sticky Flock that you purchased, is to put a sticker on the rear sensor so that it doesn't stop cutting when you get down to the back few inches because the sheet is so short compared to a roll of vinyl. When you get down to the last few inches of a roll of vinyl, it will stop to protect itself. The front sensor doesn't need to be covered, but you do need to have material behind it. The pinch rollers need to be lined up within the white lines so they're over the textured part of the roller bar thingy. (That's a technical term by the way. I think I'm going to trademark it.)
> ...


Your trick worked like a charm!!! I'm so glad I didn't trash the leftover pieces. I'm cutting a design right now that's 9in long and 3 in tall. I didn't even lift up the rollers. I just took a small piece of paper with tape on all four sides and stuck it underneath the flock. It cut beautifully!


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

@DivineBling, thanks for the tips. When I try the slide the paper back trick, when I send a job to the cutter, it seems to pull the film back on it's own, resulting in exiting out the back of the cutter. The best method I've found to maximize the film is to turn the cutter off between jobs and start the re-alignment process from scratch. I don't think I've successfully run two jobs back to back w/o something going wrong. So, until I figure a better way or someone shares a better way, I'll just turn the machine off. I was thinking another way to lessen waste and get the maximum use would be to tape a piece of paper to the film at the end of a roll to allow the cutter to cut to the end.

We're up and cutting both the decal material and eco-film. Learning that designs with text and lots of little places to weed is not fun and it's time consuming. Is this something that gets better with practice, faster and fewer errors or it is what it is? Any tips on weeding?

I'm using the Great Cut software to do my cuts. What speed is everyone using? I started with 60, but the cutter moves around so fast, it's resulting in skewed / crumpled film. I lowered to 40 and that seems to work better. I've also got the roll directly on the rollers behind the cutter. Anyone have better results with placement on the floor or other places?

We're off to sell the first batch of t-shirts & decals this morning.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

familyfanclub said:


> We're up and cutting both the decal material and eco-film. Learning that designs with text and lots of little places to weed is not fun and it's time consuming. Is this something that gets better with practice, faster and fewer errors or it is what it is? Any tips on weeding?
> 
> I'm using the Great Cut software to do my cuts. What speed is everyone using? I started with 60, but the cutter moves around so fast, it's resulting in skewed / crumpled film. I lowered to 40 and that seems to work better. I've also got the roll directly on the rollers behind the cutter. Anyone have better results with placement on the floor or other places?


Yes the weeding does get faster with practice. One trick that I've learned with weeding text is to weed the inside of the letters before I tackle everything else. This way my fingers don't get stuck to the sticky backer and you end up with one final piece when you go to pull from the corners. I also use weed borders. This saved a lot of time for me. 

As far as the speed, I run everything on slow (10) speed. I would sacrifice a little time for a perfect cut any day. Not to mention the cost in wasted vinyl...


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Krystle, what is a weed border?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I always turn it off between jobs in order to realign the material. I don't have any experience with GreatCut so I'm no help there!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, and I also use the slow 10 speed setting.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

familyfanclub said:


> Thanks Krystle, what is a weed border?


A weed border creates a border around your design. I set mine at 0.15. This way you don't have to weed all the way to the end of the leftover vinyl. It also makes it a lot easier to pick the vinyl apart from the sticky carrier sheet.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I tried the weed borders in the GC software, but I prefer to manually make them in corel. I just like having complete control over what's being cut. It makes alignment a bit easier for multiple decals on a sheet.


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

got my cut 3000 package tonight at the local ups center. can't wait to unbox it and play


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

You'll be really happy. Once you get it going, it's a very reliable machine. Servo motor, 400 grams of cutting force, GCC backing; you really got in on a good deal. I already spent enough on materials to get me through 3 months. I may make another order soon for a few more rolls to cover another month. It's really great and I'm still happy with mine. Next chance I get I'll order some cleancut blades.


----------



## phillip1906 (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess I'll be calling Ruth Monday too.

I waited two extra days to get my cutter due to receiving 2 feet of snow the day it was to be delivered. Finally got it today, set it up, got everything loaded on my computer and couldn't cut anything. I'm having driver issues like some of you have had already.

I'm running Windows Vista 64bit system. Using the included disk, it says the driver installed successfully. Then, my computer couldn't find the new hardware. And it's not showing as an available port in the VLCD. I hope Ruth will be able to help me Monday.

Kind of frustrating when I've been waiting and all giddy with excitment then can't use it. I was looking forward to spending the weekend learning the ins and outs and beginning to cut materials for shirts and such.

I guess when I speak with Ruth Monday, it'll be an all-nighter for me after work. If anyone has any tips, thoughts, tricks, advice, etc to help get me going this weekend, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Try selecting Windows Port. I have mine plugged into a USB port but the only way it works is to select Windows Port!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

When you load media and turn it on, what does it do? 
It's supposed to go all the the right, tap the side stop twice, then speed up and read the media. If it's stuck in a media read loop, Ruth and Steve will get you straightened out.


----------



## MsShawn (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Newbie here, I received my Cut3000 on Thurs. and am really excited to get started! I received my heatpress (went with the Sunie 6-in-1 for starters), and my Funtime software (full version). I also made my first rhinestone order with ShineArt, and ordered my Rhinestone starter kit from Specialty Graphics. 

None of these decisions would have been made if it hadn't been for this forum. I am so glad I stumbled upon it.

Thanks to all who post and share their vast knowledge.

And thanks to Steve at Impritables Warehouse, for all your help with my cutter purchase!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

MsShawn said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Newbie here, I received my Cut3000 on Thurs. and am really excited to get started! I received my heatpress (went with the Sunie 6-in-1 for starters), and my Funtime software (full version). I also made my first rhinestone order with ShineArt, and ordered my Rhinestone starter kit from Specialty Graphics.


Keep us posted on the Funtime and Rhinestones..curious to know


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

hello everyone
started the install today on my new cutter everything went perfect until i went to install great cut. keep getting popup that says invalid key code. have reentered code several times but still no go. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
thanks, 
jeff


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I had the same issue at first but I'm not to sure how I fixed it.
I think I went to gccworld.com and registered my unit and for some reason I think I got either a new code or d/l a different ver of great cut but I cant recall.
Try registering at GCC and see if you the code or d/l helps out.
Wish I could recall exactly how I fixed it.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

ok thanks i will give it a try


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

jksigns and desi said:


> hello everyone
> started the install today on my new cutter everything went perfect until i went to install great cut. keep getting popup that says invalid key code. have reentered code several times but still no go. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks,
> jeff



Where are you getting the key code??


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

went to gccworld.com done a search on great cut gave me a link to register and key code was emailed back right away


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

went to gcc world got new key code and everything works great. many thanks to steven at imprintables for a super job getting me in the cut 3000 program!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats, it's a workhorse.
I'm having a heat press problem; once I get it taken care of, I'll post some t-shirts I'll make with it.


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

a t shirt press is my next purchase any thoughts on the step into business package offered by proworld ?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

It's a great deal; much better than buying the press alone, which I did. The TransPro 15x15 is the same one I ordered. ProWorld's customer service is fantastic. Highly recommended.


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

i was pretty sure that was the package i wanted and you helped to decide nitewalker many thanks to you


----------



## fairytales (Dec 4, 2010)

Ours just came today. I was so excited!

The installation cd wont even load in my computer. If the disc is in everything freezes even if safe mode.

We called tech support.He ran team viewer but Im not even sure what for because he didn't really do much. He had us turn the machine on unplugged from the computer and it was just stuck in the media read loop that so many of you have described. He said he had to call Imprintables and will call us back tomorrow.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

fairytales said:


> Ours just came today. I was so excited!
> 
> The installation cd wont even load in my computer. If the disc is in everything freezes even if safe mode.
> 
> We called tech support.He ran team viewer but Im not even sure what for because he didn't really do much. He had us turn the machine on unplugged from the computer and it was just stuck in the media read loop that so many of you have described. He said he had to call Imprintables and will call us back tomorrow.


Did you call Ruth at GCC tech support?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

My disk had that white sticker with the code on it on it and I couldn't pull it off and I think it makes the cd out of balance. With the GCC disk in the drive on 3 different computers it sounded like a massive car carsh when it started up.

You can register online at gccworld.com and then d/l the drivers and all.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can try d/l a trial copy of the software.....If it installs, maybe you can then use the serial number on the your cd to authorize the software....


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> My disk had that white sticker with the code on it on it and I couldn't pull it off and I think it makes the cd out of balance. With the GCC disk in the drive on 3 different computers it sounded like a massive car carsh when it started up.
> 
> You can register online at gccworld.com and then d/l the drivers and all.


A label like that definitely makes a cd/dvd unstable when spinning. I don't know why anyone would put a sticker there. There is a newer version though that you can get by calling GCC and talking to Ruth.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes mine sure made a lot of noise spinning around.....Fortunately I had another disk from my Expert 24.....


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I got the sticker off mine by going super slow. I ended up getting the newer version anyway...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mtnview said:


> A label like that definitely makes a cd/dvd unstable when spinning. I don't know why anyone would put a sticker there. There is a newer version though that you can get by calling GCC and talking to Ruth.


I think I got it from the site. Mine is version 14.0.15
Is that the latest 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

The one I'm running is 14.0.16.


----------



## MsShawn (Dec 29, 2010)

@FatKat Printz,

A week later and I have have yet to do anything other than a test cut. Been so busy with trying to get out other customer jobs I haven't had the time to dedicate to it ... fingers crossed for this weekend.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think my 3000 died tonite. Can't be found and the cutter head does not move even when turning off and then back on. argggh.
sometimes when I turn it off and back on the fan or whatever makes a nosie like a plane taking off doesn't even come on. sometimes all the lights come on and stay on. sometimes no lights. sometimes one light. 
Can't get it to do anything now. tried 2 different computers.
no flashing red error light either


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my Cut-3000 yesterday and was able to get it working on my Vista 32 bit laptop just fine......But it is no go on my Win 7.0 64 bit desktop....

I figured out how to switch from 32 bit to 64 bit but can not configure the port....I am sure it has something to do with USB Printing Support but can not figure out where to go from here.....


----------



## ofman (Jun 19, 2010)

I was able to load and get to the test primt with no problem. I also made an attempt to cut a file from cadworx. It cut but since it was a 2 color it cut both parts cover each other. Since ive never cut anything and it was my frist time trying anything like this a feel like Ive already made a giant step. Long way to go but is'nt the fun the journey!!!


----------



## Booka (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine was ordered back at the end of Jan (28th) and my brother bought it, but it is mine. I went to register it and could not find the link on the Imprintables site.

Then after finishing loading the drivers on a Win XP 32bit machine that I had to load because I could not get virtualbox to detect USB items on my mac correctly, I got the same error that has been mentioned a couple times before here. The media is loaded, and the carrier runs to the right end, bumps twice, and returns to the left... Wait 3 seconds and it does it again.

Searching GCC I could not find much for the Cut 3000 and the bengal was more helpful, but not always.

I have yet to plug this into a PC of any sort, but I will be calling Ruth Wednesday AM. Now I am lucky that I am using this as a learning system, and have no customer/jobs waiting so I will be more patient than some. But one thing I would have liked to see is just a HTML document on the CD to link the registration process for the hardware, with a limited window I may not get it registered within the 30 days to get the bonus 3 months.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Booka said:


> Mine was ordered back at the end of Jan (28th) and my brother bought it, but it is mine. I went to register it and could not find the link on the Imprintables site.
> 
> Then after finishing loading the drivers on a Win XP 32bit machine that I had to load because I could not get virtualbox to detect USB items on my mac correctly, I got the same error that has been mentioned a couple times before here. The media is loaded, and the carrier runs to the right end, bumps twice, and returns to the left... Wait 3 seconds and it does it again.
> 
> ...


I'm sure if you email Steven at steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com he will take care of you.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I registered mine through GCC's website. The model number for registration is BN-60.
The registration link isn't up on imprintables' new website.

Ruth and Steve will get you taken care of.


----------



## Booka (Jan 12, 2011)

Quick update for the run to the right, bounce twice and return loop.

Called GCC Support (after registering my cutter on website thx Nitewalker) and they had me pull the cover and look for a loose cable. (it was, and while it took a bit of time for my large fingers to work it back into place) it was a quick fix, and I can now Test Cut Which is miles ahead of where I hoped I would be.

Part of the reason I (as a complete Noob) went with the Imprintables Cut 3000 was how responsive Steve has been, and while nothing is ever perfect, he (imprintables) appears to be trying. That and how after reading the forums for a while I noticed Imprintables.com had some stronger positives in others comments gave me a good indication that they realize (their deal suggests this too) that while Hardware purchases get much of the views, they can make a decent income with happy supply customers. So making the Customer Happy again is paying off.

Now I am sure my journey to getting it working is not over, but most of the rest of the problems should be user error and learning Curve related. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Booka (Jan 12, 2011)

Posted this a while back, but it did not show.

I called GCC Support after registering on their site. They suggested that I pull the cover and check a cable, and that got me past the media sizing phase and I can test Cut.

Part of the reason I bought this unit (even though my needs could have been met with a much cheaper model) is that Steven (Imprintables.com) appears to be trying to build long term customers, not just make quick sales. The user support on this forum suggests that he is succeeding. Not everybody will be happy, that is unrealistic, but the nature of people is to complain and stay quiet when they are happy. Well it appears many people have posted they are happy with this unit/company and that is what I based my choice to buy from them. I know my own path to being competent with this still has some roadblocks, I am sure most are Noob problems and learning curves. 

Also GCC suport (I got Will) answered in two rings, and he was very responsive, so another confirmation of what I have read.


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

help needed 
my cut 3000 totally unresponsive can not even do test cut today


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

all i can get today is a very loud annoying humming sound from my cutter any ideas ?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Was it working before now?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have had my Cut-3000 for a couple weeks but until today it was only working on my lap top...So I had a few minutes and called GCC for some help.....

I knew I needed to change the settings to 64 bit and I figured that out...But the USB printing support thing had me stumped....A few minutes and they had me on my way......

I also moved the center pinch roller from my Expert 24 over to the Cut-3000...I like the idea of having 3 instead of 2....I made a few cuts and so far so good....

I love 'Pink" can not wait to integrate the "pink" theme in my marketing....


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

what did they have u do ? I think I am going to keep mine on my xp machine cuz win 7 has been giving me issues


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am using mine with Windows 7 and it seems to be fine. But I did call Ruth to get some help when setting it up.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have 2 machines working just fine on 2 different operating systems... Win 7.0 / 64 bit and XP / 32 bit.....

To change from 32 bit to 64 bit you need to press Pause and Origin set at the same time....If Cut Test is flashing it is in 64 bit....If you need 32 bit, press Data Clear...Data Clear should now be flashing...Press Origin set to save.....

The other issue was selecting the right port...He took me in to Plot Manager (double click on little green icon on bar at bottom)...Cut 3000 was not showing so I right clicked on devices and added new device....Cut just fine.....

But it seems the 3rd pinch roller confuses plotter because of the way Cut-3000 senses material....So I am back to 2....


----------



## ccape (Mar 30, 2010)

need help.

Does anyone know if you can double cut with the cut3000? If so how? thanks.


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

I have finally (I think) gotten the kinks worked out with my Cut 3000 (most of it was user error) but the one thing I can't figure out is...
I can cut a design, not problem. Then cut another - either the same or a different design - no problem then try to cut again I get nothing. (Well, it's not always the third cut, sometines its the second, sometinge it's the fifth. It's random.) No error message, just nothing. I have been turning the cutter off & on again and then it cuts fine. I have tried clearing the memory & that does not work.

I am sure there is some simple trick, but I just have not figured it out yet.

Thanks in advance for any help.
TShirt Forums rocks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have got my Cut-3000 cutting fine but it is really noisy when it sitting online versus my Expert 24...Noisy to the point of annoying.....


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree with you. Mine is noisy too.


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Sound of money? LOL


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree that they are a bit noisy but I just take mine offline when I am not using it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

But why is it so much louder than my Expert 24?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I am not sure. Sorry!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess the good thing it is much quieter when cutting....


----------



## ccape (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can double cut with the cut3000? If so how? thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What do you mean by double cut?


----------



## ccape (Mar 30, 2010)

royster13 said:


> What do you mean by double cut?



I maybe confusing the terms "double cut" and 
"over cut" but I heard there is a way to have the cut go over the cut again to make it easier to weed. I heard it referenced in the Rhinestone template section. Someone said using the over cut or double cut feature made it easier to get the little circles out.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ccape said:


> I maybe confusing the terms "double cut" and
> "over cut" but I heard there is a way to have the cut go over the cut again to make it easier to weed. I heard it referenced in the Rhinestone template section. Someone said using the over cut or double cut feature made it easier to get the little circles out.


In certain rhinestone softwares, there is a feature where you can select Multi Cut or Double Pass or Number of Cuts and it will cut a 720 degree circle for each stone, making the circles weed much easier.

This isn't always necessary, but the reason is because where the blade goes down and then comes back up sometimes leaves a tiny tag which means you have to peel the template from a specific corner or side in order for it to weed. 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## ccape (Mar 30, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> In certain rhinestone softwares, there is a feature where you can select Multi Cut or Double Pass or Number of Cuts and it will cut a 720 degree circle for each stone, making the circles weed much easier.
> 
> This isn't always necessary, but the reason is because where the blade goes down and then comes back up sometimes leaves a tiny tag which means you have to peel the template from a specific corner or side in order for it to weed.
> 
> I hope that made sense.


yes I understand all that, I want to know how to do it with my cut3000. Is there an option in great cut for this?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If I only had one of these machines to tell you for sure, but my two machines which I can use - the double cuts are achieved in the software. You might want to consider slowing down the cut would make them smoother, the last thing is slowing the upspeed which prevents hooking and snaging.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ccape said:


> yes I understand all that, I want to know how to do it with my cut3000. Is there an option in great cut for this?


Irv is right... The number of passes is set by your software.

What software are you using to make your rhinestone templates? If I know that, I can tell you exactly where to do 2 passes.

However, I have the same cutter and I never do 2 passes. I only do one and my templates weed beautifully.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Factory 74 said:


> The macro setup doesn't seem to work for Coreldraw X5. When I go to add the macro, it isnt anywhere to be found.
> 
> Can anyone else chime in on this? Perhaps I have missed a step in the Macro setup.
> 
> I'm running Coreldraw X5 SP2, Windows 7 32bit


Did you ever get the macro for GCC to work in X5? I haven't seen the macro available yet in my copy of X5 but then again I installed X5 a couple months after getting the cutter and using X4 to start.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine is there. Also using Win 7 64 and X5 sp2.
You have to make sure it's in the right folder.
It should be in C:\Program Files (x86)\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\GMS. The file name is CoCut15Prof.gms. Once you're sure it's there, open corel draw x5, go to tools, customization, commands, and then at the pull down menu where it says Files, click and select macros. The CoCut15Prof should show up. Then just drag and drop it on the menu bar. Try to get the newest version of greatcut (14.0.16).


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> Mine is there. Also using Win 7 64 and X5 sp2.
> You have to make sure it's in the right folder.
> It should be in C:\Program Files (x86)\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\GMS. The file name is CoCut15Prof.gms. Once you're sure it's there, open corel draw x5, go to tools, customization, commands, and then at the pull down menu where it says Files, click and select macros. The CoCut15Prof should show up. Then just drag and drop it on the menu bar. Try to get the newest version of greatcut (14.0.16).


I got the latest version from Ruth when I got the cutter in Jan. The macro was in X4 at the time but I had been having problems finding in X5 which I just installed a couple weeks ago. I will see if I can copy and paste to X5.


----------



## bjb252r6 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just set up my Cut 3000 and I can't get my computer to recognize it. I used the included driver installation disc and installed the appropriate driver, but no luck. Are there updated drivers that I can download from somewhere? I've searched everywhere and I can't find them. 

I'm super excited to make my first cut this weekend. Help!

Thanks!
-b


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

What happens when you load media and turn the cutter on?


----------



## bjb252r6 (Feb 21, 2011)

The cutter works fine. I set it up and load the vinyl, set an origin, do a test and everything is good. I just can't get the computer to recognize it. The driver isn't working for some reason.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

What OS are you running? If it's window 7 64 you have to make sure the cutter is in common USB mode.


----------



## bjb252r6 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in Windows 7 64 bit. How do I put it in common USB mode? I didn't see it in the manual? I figured the USB extension cable maybe was a USB choker or something, but I can't figure it out.

Thanks for you help BTW.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

No prob. The repeater cable is so you're able to use a longer cable without communication loss.

To put it in common usb mode:
1. Press the On/Offline button so the light is off.
2. Press Pause and Origin Set together.
3. If Repeat and Data Clear are solidly lit and Cut Test is blinking, you're good to go. If Repeat and Cut Test are solid and Data Clear is blinking, it's in GCC USB mode; press Data Clear so Repeat and Data Clear are solid, and Cut Test will be blinking. That puts it in Common USB mode. Press Origin Set when it's set in common USB mode. Press On/Off Line again and plug it into the computer and it should be recognized.


----------



## bjb252r6 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got it in common USB mode now, but it's being recognized as a USB composite device. The computer doesn't recognize it as a cut 3000.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is your great cut software installed?...If so open it and you will have a Plot Manager icon on your status bar....Double click to open it...Do you see your plotter here?

If not right click on device and create new device...Device name will be a GCC Bengal BN-60....Click USB / Firewall radio button...From her it gets a little grey...But I think you have to select a Generic USB click...Mine shows 3 and I somehow found the right one....I was on the phone with GCC support and they guided me...


----------



## bjb252r6 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, Great Cut is installed. I'll try your suggestion when I get home today and let you know if I get it going. I got Ruth's information from Steven so I can give her a call, but I don't want to bug her on the weekend if she'll even answer, so if anything I'll have this pink monster up and running next week. I just want to make a cut!

Thanks for all of the help so far!


----------



## jksigns and desi (Jan 9, 2011)

mine has worked flawlessly since i got it other than a couple of user errors and a 3 year old wanting to try it out! spending a lot of long nights just learning and having fun. trying now to convert jpg image to svg image any ideas?


----------

